
'We did it to ourselves': scientist says intrusion into nature led to pandemic - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/25/ourselves-scientist-says-human-intrusion-nature-pandemic-aoe
======
leed25d
I am waiting to see what kinds of pernicious little nasties have been
hibernating beneath the Arctic ice cap since the middle Holocene.

